# 2011 Codes



## armymomryan (Nov 21, 2010)

I work for a coding and billing company, we have just obtained a new account, OB/GYN.  I am getting a pretty good handle on it but was wondering about any new code changes coming in 2011.  I normally work cardiology and have gotten the new codes for that.  Any help with OB/GYN changes comiong would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks - Denise


----------



## britbrit852003 (Nov 22, 2010)

The American Congress of  Obstetricians and Gynecologist (ACOG) is a great resource for OB/GYN coding here is the link for the new 2011 ICD-9 codes that relate to OB/GYN. The 2011 CPT changes is not on their website yet.

http://www.acog.org/departments/dept_notice.cfm?recno=6&bulletin=5356


----------



## gost (Nov 22, 2010)

Only a few come to mind.  Added 57156 - Insertion of a vaginal radiation afterloading device for clinical brachytherapy and 74176 - 74178 CT of abd and pelvis.


----------

